# say cheese!!!



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I just took these pictures earlier today, and the faces on them in this picture cracked me up. It's like when I said, "Smile for the camera...." they did!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aren't they cute!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I love it!! They are actually smiling!! hahaha COOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Smile..........HeHe.... how cute :laugh:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Adorable! How come your goats smile for the camera and mine try to eat it??


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Awwww they are SO cute! I love how they are smiling! 
They are gorgeous!



> How come your goats smile for the camera and mine try to eat it??


hehehe my goaties like to eat the camera too!!!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

farmergal said:


> Adorable! How come your goats smile for the camera and mine try to eat it??


because I was OUTSIDE of their pen, as soon as I go inside i get pictures like this:










lol!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol! yeah I get ALOT of the half blurry faces and ear photos .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: Me to..... they aren't camera shy.... LOL :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Tell your goat it has a very nice eye. :slapfloor: Gotta  goat smiling pics! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Tell your goat it has a very nice eye. :slapfloor: Gotta  goat smiling pics! :thumb:


 :ROFL: close up and personal...LOL :laugh:


----------

